# My first build ever! Surf trout rod with Micro Guides.



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Well I started my first rod build ever this weekend. My good friend, owner of Rusty's bait and tackle in Holly Ridge, talked me into it and is letting me use his power wrapper and such. It is a St Croix tidemaster blank 7'6" 1/8 to 3/8 oz. lite power, the dark green one. I am using the American Tackle micro spinning guide set, think its the L frame, and i went with the split grip and split reel seat in EVA foam. Wrapped 12 guides with the neon green A thread, man micros for my first build what was i thinking, but i made it thru it Monday in around 4 hours! I was gonna shrink tube the grip in lime green but it didn't come in time, so next time. Think i will trim band with metallic silver or blue, havent decided yet. Gonna pair it with the new Okuma Helios spinning reel, the whole combo should weigh under a pound. I will post pics after i flex coat it satuday. 

Thanks for reading, didnt know if anyone would be interested.

Derek


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I started using Prokote from Mudhole Tackle for epoxy, it seems to level and keep relatively free of bubbles, I have had problems with Flex coat in the past, sometimes due to the temperature of my garage if it was too cold and the epoxy was stiff and I needed to heat it up, which also tends to make it cook of quicker.

If you are using flex coat, unless it is the light build formula, you need to have an alcohol burner or heat gun on hand to help release any bubbles or get it to level better on the blank while it is turning.

If you are doing at your buddy's shop and he is around you will be fine probably, I however learned rod building at the school of hard knocks or rodbuilding school of practice on the first dozen or so rods and by that time you get good enough to not be ashamed of keeping and showing them off. One thing about rod building is that guides if you fish a lot and fish hard generally need replacing every three to four years.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

After getting your rods just right by doing the work yourself not much off the shelf will do. Taking this route can become very interesting.


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thats very true HStew, i have looked all year for a rod to trout fish with in the surf, but could not find one with the right WHIP i would say and the micro guides are only factory built for the bass guys. I figured using those guides with the light braid i throw would cut down on the wind knots from those noreasters in Nov.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Cant wait to see the pics!! Kinda off topic but you gettin ready for fall drum fishing?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Good Project!

I would question the need for 12 guides on a 7'6" rod but if it works; go for it! It's your custom rod.

I use micros in the surf all of the time, but do a spiral wrap which puts the running guides on the bottom of the rod. It also uses less guides. JMHO C2


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

kind of hard to spiral a spinning rod


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

mots reel deal said:


> kind of hard to spiral a spinning rod


I agree! and my face is red! Sorry! New glasses?  I stand corrected. 

I still question the need for 12 guides on a short, or most, rods; either spinning or conventional, unless it's one heckuva 'noodle' rod. JMHO.C2


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Indeed. Would like to see pics when it's done.


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh fellas she is very whippy i would say....when you shake it, there are 2 bows in it! lol I like the real light action to sling that mirroloure behind the first bar. Roostertail i have already begun on the reds, they never left the surf this year and there is alot of mullet in the waves.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Awsome!! Im just getting into surf fishing and your all pics on here are really cool and motivating! The closest beach for me is the stretch of beach between Indian beach and Fort Macon so I will be trying to hook up with a red or two there this fall. Im just keepin my goals reasonable so hopefully im not disappointed! I been getting down there once or twice a week. Any way keep the pics and reports coming!


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice looking rod - Did you stress test this the rod? I really dont see how come you need all 12 guides - You're cutting down on casting distance. Even my 9' fly rods don't have that many guides...

Sandcrab


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Sandcrab said:


> Nice looking rod - Did you stress test this the rod? I really dont see how come you need all 12 guides - You're cutting down on casting distance. Even my 9' fly rods don't have that many guides...
> 
> Sandcrab


 X2 here! I have a 12 foot UL fly/spinning rod which only uses 8 guides and works real fine. C2


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Metallic Electric blue goes really good with that Flo. yellow color! Looks good. 12 guides, 8 guides, 100 guides. Are you happy with the build? Then it doesn't matter what everyone says!!!


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Hollybrooke said:


> Metallic Electric blue goes really good with that Flo. yellow color! Looks good. 12 guides, 8 guides, 100 guides. Are you happy with the build? Then it doesn't matter what everyone says!!!


I agree; Brother. It's his rod, made 'his' way. It is; as you say, a beautiful rod; one that he should be proud of. 

He did ask for opinions which I gave gained through the experience of building many rods over many years. I was not being hypercritical. 

I wish him success with his future builds. C2


----------

